# Fluval Spec 5 gallon setup video



## pecktec (May 9, 2011)

This could be a nice larger setup for a lucky betta!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjoaKoxr0TQ


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I was just looking at this same aquarium about two days ago at PetSmart wishing I could afford it lol. I love the way it looks and his set up is quite pretty!


----------

